# Jet Engines



## rake60 (Aug 30, 2007)

I've looked at the blueprints on Pulse-Jets.com many times.
Every time common sense kicks in and I leave it alone. 
Still I go back there from time to time and look them over again.
Maybe some day????

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Rick,
If you are into welding, here is another one.
http://www.beck-technologies.com/freeplans.html

John


----------

